
Kaiser Permanente CEO Bernard Tyson Dies Unexpectedly in Sleep - elpakal
https://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/Kaiser-Permanente-CEO-Bernard-Tyson-dies-at-60-14824201.php
======
ddingus
Didn't thrive.

I know bad. But more seriously, what does this mean for Kaiser?

